# Argyle Sutherland: Love it or Hate it?



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

The Argyle Sutherland, in the standard green/navy combination, was always my idea of the "classic" tie. I didn't own one for a long time, but I always resolved that one day I would, and eventually I decided to "do it right" and buy one from Brooks Brothers. I never wear it.

I've come to the conclusion that this is a combination of colors that looks best in isolation. It works with a navy blazer, white shirt and khakis, and I've had limited success wearing it with navy suits. But that's pretty much it for this one.

Anyone else share my frustration?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I have the Green and the Red. I love them both! They look great with uni-stripes and a blazer IMHO. I don't really wear them with suits. You could probably wear them with seersucker or khaki/poplin. I'm not frustated by it, however. I tend to prefer a silk & twill BB#1 with a suit and a non-bd collar. I find the stripes in the mini BB#1 look a little odd to me with a uni-stripe OCBD. They are too similar. So, the A&S is my salvation from OCBD OCD. Well, not really. 

The red one looks good with a solid pink ocbd too, but I would agree the green one probably likes white or blue. As you probably are already aware, Brooks shows the green one with 'ecru'; which is an OCBD color I don't wear.

https://zoomcc.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/zoomcc_brooksbrothers/image/media/792E_Pink_enlarged.jpg

https://zoomcc.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/zoomcc_brooksbrothers/image/media/001E_Ecru_enlarged.jpg

I've had to resist picking up the light blue A&S too. You can keep an A&S in a desk drawer for "tie emergencies." In a pinch, it can go with a just about anything.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

ksinc said:


> I have the Green and the Red. I love them both! They look great with uni-stripes and a blazer IMHO. I don't really wear them with suits. You could probably wear them with seersucker or khaki/poplin.


I should have added that I also have a burgundy one which sees much more use- suits and blazers. But that makes sense, considering burgundy is probably the "utility player" of tie colors.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

That is one of my favorite patterns. I have worn the green one with a navy suit before, but I do prefer to wear it with khakis.


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think it is very versatile, with a solid OCBD or university stripe, and a nazy blazer or sportcoat (herringbone, houndstooth, etc).


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

A beautiful combination of classic tartan colours, I think it cries out to be paired with plain neutrals. Only works for me on white or écru shirts; it looks too 'busy' on a yellow or blue background.

boring p. s.: I always see *'Argyle'* and Sutherland - shouldn't it really be 'Argyll' if it pertains to the regiment?


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*well, mine is a bow*

I think it is the universal tie. It has all the primary colors, and green too in a simple elegant pattern. It pairs with white, blue, pink, yellow, green, and any stripe combo of these colors.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

What not to like?


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

The Atkinsons Irish Poplin version of the design is on my "to buy" list. As A&S ties go, a bit unique because there's a bit more navy, so it (navy) serves as a background stripe, with the yellow-green-red stripe "on top" of the navy. I think most interpretations of the A&S design feature equal parts navy and green, divided by the much smaller yellow and red stripes. 

Here offered by Sam Hober:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Harris said:


> The Atkinsons Irish Poplin version of the design is on my "to buy" list. As A&S ties go, a bit unique because there's a bit more navy, so it (navy) serves as a background stripe, with the yellow-green-red stripe "on top" of the navy. I think most interpretations of the A&S design feature equal parts navy and green, divided by the much smaller yellow and red stripes.
> 
> Here offered by Sam Hober:


Hmm, that's interesting. When I look at that my eyes re-focus and I see navy stripes on top of a green background. The yellow and red stripe seem thicker and brighter which makes the blue "hover" IMHO. Maybe it's just a computer trick or my eyes are acting up.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

...and the wish list just grows and grows, every time I fire up this website! Alas, Sartoria(?) can be a demanding mistress!


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

I wear it with a navy suit, navy blazer and also with a light gray suit.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

I have both the navy/hunter and red* versions--from multiple sources...the red ground is my personal preference. It works quite well with either navy suit or blazer and white, BB yellow, or blue OCBD.

I tend to put the blue/green version with various subspecies of khaki, olive, or sage.

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs

*For clarification, this is the red ground with narrower navy, yellow, and hunter stripes, #R35A in the Ben Silver catalogue, not the red or burgundy with navy as shown in the BB collection...


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

hbs midwest said:


> *For clarification, this is the red ground with narrower navy, yellow, and hunter stripes, #R35A in the Ben Silver catalogue, not the red or burgundy with navy as shown in the BB collection...


That's nice, never noticed it before.

And thanks for the tips on downtown Milwaukee, I had a good visit.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Why would anyone hate an Argyll & Sutherland repp tie?  I would think that the response will be overwhelmingly positive. It is the quintessential repp tie, IMO.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

Ron_A said:


> Why would anyone hate an Argyll & Sutherland repp tie?  I would think that the response will be overwhelmingly positive. It is the quintessential repp tie, IMO.


Well, hate is very close to love. You have to _care_ about something to hate it. For example, I don't wear Jerry Garcia ties, nor do I hate them.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Zot! said:


> I don't wear Jerry Garcia ties, nor do I hate them.


Love the man, HATE the ties.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

The yellow and red stripes on the Hober Atkinsons do appear bolder. Good looking tie.

edit: the Press version (see below) clearly features more navy than green.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Harris said:


> the Press version clearly features more navy than green.


True. I prefer the others. I wonder why they did that? It just looks...asymmetrical.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

This is the quintessential A&S look, IMO. Looks great with a blue OCBD, as pictured.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

OK so look at the poll, who here doesn't own the basic guy tie, surely no one who calls themself a trad. I think I'd wear every one posted so far.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Tucker said:


> That's nice, never noticed it before.
> 
> And thanks for the tips on downtown Milwaukee, I had a good visit.


This version of A&S was fairly common in the mid-80s; frequently seen on corporate types in Chicago and Milwaukee at the time.

Glad you had a good time in our fair city, and that mrs hbs and I could offer suitable advice.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

wolfhound986 said:


> I think it is very versatile, with a solid OCBD or university stripe, and a navy blazer or sportcoat (herringbone, houndstooth, etc).


That's been my go-to tie for a long time with the above-noted outfits. This is also one of the few ties I actually wear out before I "spot" or "spaghetti" it out. A true classic.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

I actually have an umbrella in the A&S striped fabric.

I need to get a life.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Is the Argyle and Sutherland tie we are talking about still the official tie of the regiment?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

A classic, I love it.

Brian


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

katon said:


> Is the Argyle and Sutherland tie we are talking about still the official tie of the regiment?


I don't think so. It wasn't the tie of the whole regiment only the 1st Battalion and at some point in the couple of decades or so, before it became the 5th Bat of the amalgamated Scotland regiment, they removed the red stripe and switched green for purple.

I think.

Ties of Distinction is a great book but truly unhandy when not with you.

So yeah, that was only slightly an answer.


----------



## Belgravia (Dec 23, 2007)

+1 on the A&SH.


----------

